# Vandy Vape Kensei RTA



## AlphaDog (15/11/17)

I'm seriously considering getting this but I'm a little nervous though, seeing that people have had some negative experiences with VV RTAs. 

If anyone has one, please would you let me know how it is to live with?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

